
GPU Acceleration Coming to Java - austengary
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/09/22/gpu-coming-to-java/
======
theandrewbailey
Too bad they aren't using OpenCL. On the other hand, that GPU in my home
server might finally have something to do.

~~~
pjmlp
CUDA has more industry support given that you can also directly target them
with Fortran and C++, while OpenCL is only C based.

